# JTable dynamisch Spalten hinzufügen und löschen



## mcflin (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Ich will eine JTable erstellen in der er über einen Buttonklick möglich ist eine Spalte der JTable hinzuzufügen resp. zu löschen. Habe eine JTable mit dem DefaultTableModel und der DefaultTableColumnModel erstellt. Es gibt nun in jeweils in der Tabel als auch in den zwei Models ein addColumn(...). Jedoch führ keines zum gewünschten Ergebnis.

Lediglich die addColumn()-Methode des DefaultTableColumnModel fügt eine neue Spalte hinzu. Jedoch das TableModel hat keine Daten für diese Column und so werden komischer weise die Daten von der ersten Spalte angezeigt. Auch wenn ich die Daten nachträglich im TableModel setze bringt das nicht.

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Snape (19. Mai 2005)

Ohne konkret zu sehen, wie das Verhalten ist und wie Du das codetechnisch umgesetzt hast, ist es schwierig zu helfen.


----------

